# Update to the Updates on Miss Tilly!!!!!



## kdbeshears (Apr 25, 2015)

Ok Folks....Heres a bit of an update on Miss Tillers....April 23 noticed she started acting antsy about 5 in the morning....watched her for a while...went to let her out at daybreak...immediatly noticed the large wet spot in the hay...upon examining it it looked really slimy and clear...not bloody at all....touched a napkin to it and it came back with brown on it...however Tilly's vulva did not have any discharge besides a clear slimy type of discharge which she has had for a few days now....My question to yall is.....have any of yalls mares lost fluid that wasnt the water bag breaking prior to foaling....Have had a few peeps tell me that their mares did and went on to foal a healthy foal 4 days later....She has seemed just fine...tho she did have a few rolling and stretching moments late last night....today she has been fine till this evening...she became very vocal and running around biting her sides...had the slimy clear discharge again...as of right now...9pm she is just standing there lol...Thanks for any input yall may have.....


----------



##  (Apr 25, 2015)

I have had no experience with this, and would likely call the vet for advice on this one. I would stay with her overnight, just to be sure nothing is amiss, and call the vet in the morning for an opinion.

Sorry, I couldn't be more help, and don't mean to alarm, but when in any doubt, that's what we pay them the big $$$ for!


----------



## kdbeshears (Apr 25, 2015)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I have had no experience with this, and would likely call the vet for advice on this one. I would stay with her overnight, just to be sure nothing is amiss, and call the vet in the morning for an opinion.
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't be more help, and don't mean to alarm, but when in any doubt, that's what we pay them the big $$$ for!


thanks girl....


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 25, 2015)

I have been trying to research what it could be, but I can't seem to find very much... I'm concerned that it could be placentitis, does anyone else think that could be the case? I'm certainty not an expert on this, but I would call your vet for sure. Hoping it's nothing for you...


----------



## kdbeshears (Apr 25, 2015)

SummerTime said:


> I have been trying to research what it could be, but I can't seem to find very much... I'm concerned that it could be placentitis, does anyone else think that could be the case? I'm certainty not an expert on this, but I would call your vet for sure. Hoping it's nothing for you...


I know Summertime....I researched forever too...Luckily i found a couple peeps who had their mare do the same thing.....Vet said it was normal....some mares just have this extra liquid that they expell a few days before foaling.....crazy huh


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 26, 2015)

Keeping my fingers crossed for you that all is well and that you have a new baby very soon.


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 26, 2015)

Call the vet!!! Mine is always asking me if I see this type of discharge. I say no. And have never asked why. But seems like a good time now.


----------



## kdbeshears (Apr 26, 2015)

she has been extremely antsy most of the night and all of today....checked her vulva and her cervix looks wide open and i see something white.....not a discharge ....like something is coming...

checked her vulva about 45 min to an hour ago


----------



## kdbeshears (Apr 26, 2015)

she is being very vocall and pawing and pacing...

and has rolled a bit also


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 26, 2015)

Don't leave her side and if she continues to act the way she is and nothing is jappening, call the vet!!!


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 26, 2015)

Update?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 26, 2015)

Yes update when you can , sounds exciting


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 26, 2015)

How is she? The suspense is killing me!!


----------



##  (Apr 27, 2015)

I hope the vet has been called. This makes me nervous, and praying hard all is well.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 27, 2015)

Praying that everything is going ok and that no news means you are working with your vet...

Cyber hugs coming your way for support.


----------



## Kim P (Apr 27, 2015)

Waiting to her some good news!


----------



## kdbeshears (Apr 29, 2015)

Hey guys so sorry i havent updated....nothing has changed...she has her moments of antsyness but other than that she is fine.....still waiting....She is not in distress at all but the moment i feel there is a problem i most def will call a vet out....I will get some new pics tom ( actually later today lol) for us to compare to her last ones....Thanks for all of yalls concerns i appreciate it....


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



##  (Apr 30, 2015)

Can't wait for the new pictures!


----------



## kdbeshears (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## kdbeshears (Apr 30, 2015)

Tried to upload a pic of her from the side view but the uploader keeps telling me the file is too large....


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 30, 2015)

picmonkey dot come is an online photo editing site. Ez to use - I keep the originals of all my photos (every 3 months I download to an exterior hard drive) and crop/adjust size/add text/put on copyright info etc... and save to a DIFFERENT file folder on my computer. These photos are then the ones I load up to my online photo albums and email to folks... I only use the "free section" - I haven't paid to use all the effects etc... The pics from our new phones are a "weird size" - I have to play with them until I can get them where I want.

I then reduce the size of them to 500x375 or 375x500 (both a nice size on the computer and printable as well)...

I can't post an original photo here - too big! If I want to just keep the whole photo w/o cropping, I just reduce the size. Well maybe I can post one of Vicki's originals - her phone is set different then mine. And then the cropped head shot that I did of "Mo"...

Original photo (this may be the size she reduced it to, not sure - it's 720x1280)




And Mo's head shot from that pic -

cropped first, then reduced in size, then cropped again and balanced till' I got 375x500




And I just realized that these are actually 2 different photos. Hmm. need to play w/ the pair one - so that I can show what Ive done...


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 30, 2015)

Here is the pair pic...

after cropping, resizing and then doing the wording.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 30, 2015)

and COME ON BABY!!


----------



## Bonny (Apr 30, 2015)

Here is the side view she couldnt post.... Tilly is so shiney and dapples are showing


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 30, 2015)

Wow! What a beautiful girl!!

Maybe somebody sees something I don't... But she does not look pregnant to me. :-/ maybe she has been in heat and that's why she has been so antsy?? Also could be the reason for the discharge?? I'm not a breeder though so I don't know nothing ?

She is very pretty though!


----------



## SummerTime (May 2, 2015)

Have you tried breeding her again? Maybe if she's not in foal this year you could go ahead and breed her for a 2016 baby?


----------

